
“Indian IT Firms Will Go on a Buying Spree During a Trump Administration” - CodeSheikh
http://fortune.com/2016/11/28/wipro-infosys-india-it-firms-acquisitions-recruiting/
======
CodeSheikh
If their fear is true then it proves that they were wrong and abusing the H1-b
system which many have raised fingers already.

